# Got A New Toy Today! Onkyo 705



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Just finished installing my new Onkyo 705 today and so far I love it. Had no problem with the auto setup and I do like its results better than with out Audyssey enabled. I cant belive how exact the measurements are. I actualy set the level and distances up manually first with my SPL meter and tape measure, than I ran the auto setup and all the speaker distances and levels were dead on to what I came up with. Im amazed. I cant wait till tomorrow when I can run REQ to finish the final tweaking of the system. I'll fill you guys in with later impressions when I get more listening in. So far this realy is a great receiver.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats... :T

Looking forward to your impressions.

Show us some before and after REW measurements with and without Audyssey if you can. You may want to smooth the response a little.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Will do. Thats exactly what I want to see also.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I set mine up with the Audyssey and if differed from my measurements from my spl meter.
So I went with the spl measurements.
Let us know what you think!


----------



## croseiv (Nov 9, 2007)

Very nice receiver there! Congrats to you.:yes:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats! I bought mine about 2 months ago and love it!


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Heres some REW graphs showing what Audyssey is capable of doing with sub's, its pretty amazing. These are the sub only and 80hz crossover.

Before









After









Before and After









Heres some full sweeps with the sub boosted 5 db from what Audyessy came up with. These are all with crossovers set to 80Hz and 1/3 smoothing. Im not sure if my targets are set right because after I saved them they went back to 75db. I know the sub target is right though.

Before 









After









Before and After









Im wondering if I should keep my BFD since Audyessy doing such a good job with the sub.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Im realy thinking about selling My BFD since my receiver is eqing my sub so good. What do you guys think? My sub graph is looking just like it did when I used my BFD to eq the sub the way I liked.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

Great graphs, thanks. I did some measurments too, and I had a very similar conclusions regarding the sub output. I also have a BFD but I stll actually use it despite the Audyssey doing such great job. The reason is because I use 2 subs, and both are different desings. The sealed Tumult could use a little more boost below 30hz, so I assigned a couple of filters for that. My other sub is a SVS PB+12/2 this one runs entirelly on the Audyssey's "curve".


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool thanks for the comparison graphs. That look pretty amazing what the auto eq is doing for the subs. With it that flat I really see no need for the BFD unless you want to tweak things a bit yourself. What are your listening impressions before and after Audessey?


----------



## RazorX (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, that is impressive. Thanks for sharing the before and after graphs.

I'm assuming the new Marantz receivers would work pretty much the same since they also use Audyssey MultiEQ. Does anybody know if they are the same/have the same capabilities? Onkyo lists Audyssey MultEQ XT under features while Marantz lists Audyssey MultEQ under for the SR8002. I'm not sure what the difference is between the two. Any thoughts.

Edit: Nevermind...I just went to the Audyssey site and read the differnces between the two. Here's the link for anyone else that may have been wondering what the differences are. Oh, sorry for the threadjack BTW. :R


----------

